# Snuffles and contagiousness



## Nargle (Feb 13, 2012)

I believe that Butternut had(has?) Snuffles. She was sneezing and had thick white discharge from her nose, so we took her to the vet and he prescribed her antibiotics. After she finished with the antibiotics, she hasn't had any nasal discharge and seems to be healthy again. 

However, from what I've read, you can't actually cure snuffles, and it will stay in their system forever, and that they will become non-symptomatic carriers that can still infect other rabbits? Does this mean that if I were to get another pet bunny, they would never be able to come in contact with Butternut without catching snuffles? Is there any way to prevent any future rabbits from catching it?

Also I've read that all rabbits carry it in their nasal passages, but they don't get sick from it unless they have a weakened immune system, caused by stress or malnutrition etc. Is this true? So all rabbits carry the bacteria? Does that mean that if you had a rabbit with a strong immune system, it wouldn't develop symptoms even if it was exposed to a rabbit that was symptomatic?

Also, if I were to try to keep another rabbit separate from Butternut, what kind of precautions would be necessary to prevent contamination of the other rabbit? Is washing my hands after handling Butternut sufficient? Or can I carry in the bacteria on my clothing too?


----------



## MandyK (Feb 13, 2012)

Pretty much all of what you said is true (to my knowledge).

Most, if not all, rabbits carry the snuffles. The ones who get sick from it are the ones who are stressed or who have weak immune systems. Your rabbit will probably still carry the snuffles even if she doesn't have any symptoms, and any rabbit you bring into your home will catch the virus as well (if they didn't already have it).

It is so contagious, there's almost nothing you can do to stop it from transferring in your home. Even keeping them in separate rooms and cleaning constantly probably won't stop the virus from spreading. It's everywhere - on your clothes, on your floors, in your hair, etc.


I have an immunodeficient rabbit who has the snuffles right now, she's been showing signs for a month or two. She is on medicine but she hasn't cleared up yet. I have other rabbits in my home who come in direct contact with her for the entire time and none of them have show any symptoms. They most likely have the virus now, but their immune systems are strong enough to fight it off. Hers isn't. When she was diagnosed, I asked my vet if I should treat all the other rabbits too, and he said "no. They've already caught the virus and if they're not showing signs yet, they probably never will."


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 14, 2012)

As someone who as brought a new bunny in twice with my original bunnies, I found that no matter what I do, if one is sick, the others will follow. I've been blessed with very healthy bunnies. Only had one incident with Kreacher and ear mites. Head tilt and the spins is awful to see, but he bounced back and no head tilt. 

Snuffles is very contagious, and can not understand why people say quarantine your bunnies for a month if snuffles can be transmitted to bunnies from myself. I've done all the hand washing, clothes changing, but never though about my hair. 

But all this information does make me more relaxed. Knowing this about snuffles and knowing that though my bunnies might have it, their immune systems are doing it's job. 

Thanks OP for posting your concerns and MandyK for your reply. Though I am doing everything I can to keep my bunnies safe from new arrivals, it's nice to know that no matter what, somethings are out of my control. 

K


----------



## Nargle (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info, good to know! I'm curious, does anyone know if a rabbit rescue will specifically adopt out a healthy rabbit with a history of snuffles? Whenever I get a second bunny it would kind of be a shame to bring a rabbit into my home that has never had snuffles before and get them sick by exposing them to Butternut. Or does it not work that way? 

Also, I'm curious about the opinion of those that breed rabbits. A lot of the info I've read about snuffles states that breeders should cull breeding stock that get snuffles. But it seems so easy to catch and common that breeders are inevitably going to have to cull a lot of breeding stock. And it also seems easy to manage and non fatal if treated, so why is there a need to cull? Or perhaps, are breeders culling to eliminate stock with weakened immune systems (it seems reasonable not to want to pass that trait on)? Does that mean that there are rabbits with strong immune systems that might have been exposed to snuffles but they aren't showing symptoms because their immune systems are taking care of it?


----------



## MandyK (Feb 14, 2012)

"Does anyone know if a rabbit rescue will specifically adopt out a healthy rabbit with a history of snuffles?" Do you mean will the shelter adopt a rabbit into your home? I don't see why not. The shelter rabbits have probably already been exposed, and your rabbit's weak immune system won't affect them.

I think you're right about the breeders culling the weak immune systems. Snuffles is so widespread, it's hard to find a rabbit that hasn't been exposed to it. Those breeders probably just don't want to breed rabbits with weak immune systems. (I could be wrong though, I don't breed rabbits. They might actually not want to breed rabbits with the virus)

"Does that mean that there are rabbits with strong immune systems that might have been exposed to snuffles but they aren't showing symptoms because their immune systems are taking care of it?" Yes, definitely. My rabbits are a prime example of this, but I'm willing to bet most rabbits in shelters have been exposed as well.


TO BE CLEAR: I'm only speaking on the advice my vet gave me. Other vets may have a different opinion on all of this.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 14, 2012)

ray:


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 15, 2012)

*I think you're right about the breeders culling the weak immune systems. Snuffles is so widespread, it's hard to find a rabbit that hasn't been exposed to it. Those breeders probably just don't want to breed rabbits with weak immune systems. (I could be wrong though, I don't breed rabbits. They might actually not want to breed rabbits with the virus)
**

*You are so right MandyK, breeders do cull weak immune systems. Some don't but a good breeder will not let a bunny go if it's not perfect. They do this because of their reputation being tainted if a poor quality bunny leaves their hutch. It's their name and their rep. I think this is a good practice. 

I guess I'm fortunate, especially with Neville, having a breeder who culls weak immune systems. I will practice this as well when I become a breeder. You make a rabbit immune system stronger as a breeder with contact stimulation daily. That's what sets their immune system up, just like the Mom, constant attention and touching. 

It might be cruel way to do things, but weak animals only have a very sad existence. No matter how much you love them, they will always be sick. Not fair to the bunny, and not fair to the owner. So that's by breeder cull. 

K


----------



## JimD (Feb 15, 2012)

Snuffles is term used more to describe the symptoms without naming the specific cause of them.
There are many causes of "snuffles" and only a culture done by a vet/lab can determine exactly what is causing it.

Read a lot more on it from our Library...
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12016&forum_id=10


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Jim. Good info to know. 

K


----------

